
Ask HN: Keyboard for Coding? - sdan
I used my macbook 2016 keyboard for the past 2 years and had a love&#x2F;hate relation with the small key travel&#x2F;etc. . Do you guys&#x2F;gals recommend any external keyboard that you use?
======
quantummkv
Any good gaming keyboard with mechanical switches (preferably cherry MX) will
do. My personal favorite is a Corsair K65

------
runjake
The oldest Microsoft Natural keyboard model I can purchase new at the time,
currently a 4000 model [1], along with the basic Microsoft Optical Mouse [2].

They're both fairly cheap.

1\. [https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000/b2m-00012)

2\. [https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/mice](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-us/mice)

------
snazz
There have been lots of good suggestions so far, but one thing you’ll want to
consider before getting a split keyboard is whether you type “correctly”,
because if you hit the Y key with your left hand, for instance, you’ll have to
retrain yourself to use your right hand instead.

As for key switches, you’ll certainly want to try out any mechanical options
in person before you buy to see if you like the feel and if you can handle the
noise factor—my local Micro Center has a tester keyboard with a bunch of
different kinds of Cherry MX switches to see which you like best.

------
wishinghand
Any keyboard that is two pieces and can easily tent/tilt upwards (like the
Ergodox-EZ). You may get genetically lucky, but most of us run into tendon
problems eventually. Keyboards that don't contort the angle of our wrists and
rotation of our forearm can make life a lot more bearable. I use a Kinesis
Freestyle for now, but will change to an Ergodox Infinity once I get around to
building it. The 30 degree angle of the keyboard along with being able to
spread the halves apart by 6 inches is what lets me type without pain. If I go
on a trip with just a laptop, I can feel discomfort come back within a week.

I also use a vertical mouse, the Evoluent. There are cheaper alternatives that
are just as good.

------
amanciero
I recommend Truly Ergonomic keyboard [1] for coding.

I am using the old model, so I cannot talk about the new CLEAVE model. The old
one is compact, has mechanical switches, the function key can be changed; like
swap Ctrl with Alt key.

I used to have pain in my wrists. With Truly Ergonomic thankfully it
disappeared. Before that, I spent a year and money using different keyboards.
So, it can be used to prevent wrist pains.

[1] [https://www.trulyergonomic.com/](https://www.trulyergonomic.com/)

~~~
wishinghand
I'm glad to see they're still in business. They've been sold out of the old
model for so long I was getting worried.

------
joefarish
I'd recommend taking a look at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards](http://www.reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards)

------
pacuna
I have a Code Keyboard and a Pok3r keyboard. They are both very good but I
prefer the feeling of the Pok3r. Keep in mind that's a 60% keyboard so you
need to be good at coding without depending on the arrow keys too much.

------
kevinherron
I pretty much always recommend the Kinesis Advantage in keyboard threads...

[https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage2/](https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2/)

------
CyberFonic
I find most of the Logitech desktop keyboards with numeric pad and cursor keys
far more comfortable than the Apple Bluetooth keyboard.

------
ipsun4
EZ Ergodox. It's a similar price to the Kinesis advantage with a similar
layout, but more customization.

------
yowza
Filco Majestouch 2. Nothing fancy and built like a tank. Just don't go to
Geekhack. You are warned.

------
mrdependable
Check out WASD keyboards. Have had one for a year after trying many and it’s
perfect.

------
lewisflude
Filco Majestouch 2 (Ninja Edition) here! I think it'll probably outlive me...

------
gjvc
ThinkPad Compact USB Keyboard with TrackPoint - US English

------
chamilto
I love my leopold fc660c

------
dxtr85
Kinesis Advantage only.

